# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Όταν μια καρδερινα το <<πλέκει>>

## jk21

ας κανουμε εδω μια συλλογη απο βιντεο με ομορφες λαλιες απο την αγαπημενη της ελληνικης υπαιθρου !

----------


## mitsman

ενταξει... ναι.... Οσο πιο πολυ ασχολουμε με τις καρδερινες τοσο περισσοτερο καταλαβαινω αυτους που εχουν φαει χοντρο σκαλωμα!!!!!  εκει με βλεπω!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Για τους καρδερινάδες δεν είναι κόλλημα Μήτσο, είναι κάτι που δεν εκφράζεται εύκολα ..
Θα μπορούσα να πώ την λέξη, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως χαρακτηριστώ υπερβολικός ..............

----------


## PAIANAS

Πες τη ρε ...σιγά μη ντραπούμε !!
Αλλά εγώ βλέπω ότι ο jk21 έχει μπει στα χωράφια μας και μας έχει βάλει (για τα καλά όμως!!) τα γυαλιά  ::

----------


## jk21

γυαλια οσοι βλεπουν μια χαρα δεν χρειαζονται ! κανενα σπρωξιμο ,ενιοτε στο ωμο σε οσους πρεπει να παρουν μπροστα και ενιοτε με κλωτσια στα οπισθια οσων πρεπει να παρουν  << ποδι >> η αληθεια ειναι οτι αρεσκομαι !!!
εγω νοιωθω απλα το μπουζι ,οι τουρμπομηχανες αλλες ειναι και οταν συναισθανθουν οτι πρεπει να σπρωξου το αρμα ,γιατι αυτοι μπορουν με τον σωστο τροπο ,ολα θα πανε καλυτερα !

----------


## PAIANAS

..Θα πεθάνουμε αιθεροβάμωνες και αδιόρθωτοι ρομαντικοί ...Ο κόσμος πάει μπροστά και αυτό το μπροστά δεν μας ταιριάζει ..Ούτε αυτό είναι εφικτό ν'αλλάξει,ούτε εμείς !
Λάθος εποχή γεννήθηκες ,δύσκολος καιρός για πρίγκηπες !!

----------


## mitsman

θελωντας τα καρδερινονακανα μου να ακουσουν λιγο καρδερινα.... θυμηθηκα αυτο το βιντεακι....

 :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

εβγαλες μουλους και δεν μας το ειπες?

----------


## jk21

σιγα μην με κανει πατροκτονο .... ετοιμα τα πηρε ...

----------


## mitsman

η καναρα του jk κλωσσαει κατι αυγα με καρδερινα! θα δουμε!!! χαχαχαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## jk21

ουδεν σχολιο ... θα τα μαθετε στις ειδησεις ....

----------


## mitsman

φανταζεσαι????? σκουφατα σιναμον καρδερινοκαναρα?????? πσσσσσσσ τι λες τωρα!!! μπομπα θα ειναι!

----------


## mitsman



----------


## johnrider

> ας κανουμε εδω μια συλλογη απο βιντεο με ομορφες λαλιες απο την αγαπημενη της ελληνικης υπαιθρου !



κάτι μου θυμίζουν.

----------

